# Keyboard hanging



## jkp (Feb 27, 2022)

Hi,

I have a Das Keyboard 4 Pro. The issue described below is only present in FreeBSD and does not show in Windows 10 or Ubuntu 20.04.

The keyboard as such works as it should, but it does have some "multimedia keys", which are play, back, forward and a dial to control volume. If I press the play/back/forward buttons, the keyboard is unresponsive for 10 seconds. The number of key presses does not affect the time the keyboard is unresponsive. If I turn the volume dial, the keyboard is unresponsive for more than 10 seconds and I have to reconnect the keyboard. Sometimes it takes 2 reconnections to get the response from the keyboard back. This might be related to the time the keyboard is disconnected. While unresponsive, no keys are working, the numlock/capslock buttons does not alter the status LED and anything I type on the keyboard is not buffered and entered on the console after the keyboard is reconnected.

I did notice this first in XWindows when I tried to use the volume control, but I have tried booting both the FreeBSD installer and a GhostBSD installer and the problem is present in both cases just after reboot. Freebsd in the console menu and GhostBSD in XWindows, so I think we can rule out XWindows as the source.

The FreeBSD release is the latest 13.0-RELEASE.

While I can live without the multimedia keys, it would be nice if they were working, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## jkp (Feb 28, 2022)

Interesting development. After booting today, the problem is gone when running X, but still present at the consoles. At the lightdm login prompt, I can press the multimedia keys and use the volume dial without problems, bit if I switch from X to a console using Ctrl-Alt-F1, the problem is back. If I switch back to X using Alt-F9, the problem is gone again. I'll consider the problem gone for now.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 28, 2022)

jkp said:


> … switch from X to a console using Ctrl-Alt-F1, the problem is back. If I switch back to X using Alt-F9, the problem is gone again. …



Not specific to Das, I sometimes encounter the symptom (OS not responding properly to input on external keyboard on USB when using Control-Alt-F2 for ttyv1 (I tend to leave ttyv0 'untouched' for a handy view of messages). 

Sometimes worked around by switching to ttyv8 then back to ttyv1. 


```
% uname -aKU
FreeBSD mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd 14.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT #4 main-n253343-9835900cb95-dirty: Wed Feb 23 00:14:15 GMT 2022     root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC-NODEBUG amd64 1400053 1400053
% bectl list -c creation
BE                    Active Mountpoint Space Created
n250511-5f73b3338ee-d -      -          4.94G 2021-11-13 15:43
n252381-75d20a5e386-b -      -          6.80G 2022-01-12 23:23
n252450-5efa7281a79-a -      -          6.49G 2022-01-14 19:27
n252483-c8f8299a230-b -      -          4.84G 2022-01-17 14:24
n252505-cc68614da82-a -      -          4.90G 2022-01-18 14:26
n252531-0ce7909cd0b-h -      -          5.71G 2022-02-06 12:24
n252997-b6724f7004c-c -      -          6.17G 2022-02-11 23:07
n253116-39a36707bd3-e -      -          1.44G 2022-02-20 07:03
n253343-9835900cb95-b -      -          400M  2022-02-24 08:44
n253343-9835900cb95-c NR     /          139G  2022-02-27 14:58
%
```

I have not yet encountered the symptom with 9835900cb95.


----------

